
A CLI Front End for WebSQL and the Hacker News API - lotwxyz
https://lotw.xyz/news/lib_hn.html
======
lotwxyz
I just created another command called "hnitemkids" that waits for the kids
property of an item (ie comments) to be updated. So far, here is the only
output I see...

    
    
      0 kids found
    

Oh well, at least I don't need to keep refreshing the browser window any more
:-)

